# 2015 Cervelo S3 or Felt AR2 (time to buy)



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Also posting in the Felt thread. I am currently riding a 2010 Cervelo S2 full Sram Red and Carbon everything. I love the bike and not really sure why I even getting a new one. I am a Cervelo fan boy just so you know where I am coming from.

I have been saving for a new S3 (mechanical) and am ready to buy. Friend of mine is selling a 2015 AR2 (DI2) The AR2 retails for $6400.00 and this bike has less than 200 miles on it for the same price I can get a new S3? I have found I love this bike also, it is just a higher end bike compared to the Cervelo, nicer parts and such (frames are close but I will save that for a later discussion). 

I am starting to lean to the AR2 but a little worried about warranty issues if they come up, as I did not purchase new. I had to warranty the forks on my S2 and Cervelo was awesome about replacing them. 

So basically what would you guys do? Have the nicer bike you want (AR2) and not have a warranty, or almost as nice of a bike with warranty for the same price?


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I went throught the same thing when I moved from my 2010 S2 to a 2015 S3.

The S3 is simply fantastic.

It is lightning quick, light, can climb, and is super comfy due to the R series rear end.

I have ridden it on a 350km ride with no issues.

No brainer


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

If he is a friend of yours, couldn't he always make a warranty claim for you in the rare event it came to that? Get the bike that makes you happier. I have an S3 that was intended as a second bike to my Infinito, but it now gets just as many miles because of how much I like the performance.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Its a kind of friends boyfriend, Not sure 5 years down the road I will be able to get warranty claims.. Not even sure they will still be together 1 year from now.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Does your friend know you think that LOL?

A replacement AR1 frame is what $2500? If you're getting it for $4k you could buy a whole new frame and still come out even. That's a pretty good price for a well equipped di2 bike. Personally I would ride both bikes and buy the one you like. The Cervelo is supposed to ride slightly better than the Felt but isn't quite as aero.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Love the S3 it rode amazing but the Felt ended up being a better deal.. Went with the Felt.. Loving the DI2.. I don't think you could go wrong with either bike.


----------



## Handbanana (May 7, 2007)

Looks like you made your decision. After researching the heck out of it for a month, I settled on the AR3 (2014 had the same CF as the AR2) with Campy EPS. I went to the LBS to buy it and wanted one last ride to verify fit. I was also sort of playing with the S3 since it looked really nice so the guy there offered me a chance to ride that one as well.

After riding them back to back for about an hour I realized there was just no way I was going to pick the AR3 over the S3.

The AR3 was fast but didn't seem as tight or refined as the S3. The S3 just seemed to go smoothly with efficiency. I wanted to ride the Cervelo more after each loop and I wanted the Felt ride to finish so I could hop back on the Cervelo.

Needless to say, I now own a Cervelo. I ended up with the S5 after playing with the S3 and the S5. Both were _fantastic_ machines but I liked the S5 more.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I am still a huge Cervelo fan. I rode both bikes and at the end of the day I liked both of them. The AR2 was just a faster bike for me and I like to go fast. the Cervelo, well it's a Cervelo so we know it was awesome. Best the LBS could do for me was 4000.00 after taxes and that was the stock model from Cervelo. the AR2 was 3500.00 (granted it was used but what a deal) Bike had less than 200 miles on it and it looked like it came off the show room floor. 

I got:

AR2 3T carbon bars - Cervelo aluminum bars
AR2 DI2 Ultegra - Cervelo mechanical Ultegra

I feel the wheels are better on the AR2, they are the RS81 Carbon Clinchers with Aluminum brake track.

Cervelo has the Mavic's.. Not a fan of the Mavic's at all.. That would have been the first thing I changed. I really like the RS81 wheels and going to keep them.

So comparing both bikes the AR2 was the better all around choice. I still love the S3 but I also love my AR2. 

These were dream bikes for me, I am just a local club rider and ride a lot with my friends. So everything else was splitting hairs. Now if I had to pay full price for the AR2 I would just save the 2500.00 and would be riding the S3 right now.


----------

